# Grafikkarte mit 2 ausgängen



## möp (12. März 2003)

moin

ich suche grafikkarten, mit 2 monitor ausgängen...

würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir nen paar modelle nennen könnt...

danke schonmal

cu
möp


----------



## Paule (12. März 2003)

ich denke mal , dass das eher auf die ausstattung ankommt....
aber auf jeden Fall kann ich dir sagen  , dass die radeon 9700 von sapphire 2 monitorausgänge hat....
einen normalen , und auch einen digitalen (oder so ) der für z.B. tft-bildschirme besser geeignet ist. Da ist auch ein Adapter bei sodass man auch an den digitalen ausgang einen normalen monitor anschliessen kann


Grüße

Paule


----------



## möp (12. März 2003)

danke, für die schnelle antwort...

dieser digitale aus gang, is das der dvi ausgang ???
hab grade mal bei alternate geguckt, steig da aber nich so ganz durch ..

cu
möp


----------



## sixx66 (12. März 2003)

Hi! Ich hab hier auf der Arbeit eine MatroxG400, und bin sehr zufreiden! Im 3D Bereich ist die Karte aber nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen....
Matrox ist nicht umsonst der Marktführer was Multiscreen Lösungen angeht. Hätt ich die Kohle würd ich mit glatt die Parhelia rauslassen, feines Teil  

-> Have a look!

Das sagt der tecChannel zu DVI:


> Digital Visual Interface. Spezifikation einer Schnittstelle zur Übertragung von digitalen und analogen Bilddaten.


----------



## möp (12. März 2003)

yo danke - 3d brauch ich ohnehin nicht - aber im allgemeinen halten sich die matrox karten auch preislich ganz gut ... 

werd mich da mal schlau machen - und gegebenenfalls meine arbeitsplatz aufstocken  

cu 
möp


----------



## möp (12. März 2003)

hab mich grad verliebt ...

weis wer was das ding kosten soll?


----------



## sixx66 (12. März 2003)

Whooaaaaa!!!!!  
Will ich! brauch ich! ...sonst sterb ich!

@möp: definitiv zu viel  aber manchmal hilft es die Luft anzuhalten bis Mamma es einem Kauft


----------



## Paule (12. März 2003)

hilfe , was is das denn ??? das teil is ja geil ohne ende


----------



## möp (12. März 2003)

@ sixx66: ich glaub da werd ich eher ersticken - weder mama noch chef wird mir so einen kaufen


----------



## dfd1 (14. März 2003)

Irgendwie sieht das Bild von möp stark nach einem Facke aus...


----------



## Paule (14. März 2003)

stimmt eigentlich


----------



## eViLaSh (14. März 2003)

kann man den zusammenklappen ?


----------



## möp (14. März 2003)

sorry leute - is kein fake, is original von der matrox seite und ich denk nich das die faks reinstellen...

@evil: hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, glaub ich aber nich...

cu
möp


----------



## DarkLordSilver (17. März 2003)

jo ******** !! 

son teil eill ich zum zocken


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (20. März 2003)

hab mal bissi gegoogelt:

link zum höllendisplay 

wenn jemand was über die preise findet bitte posten 

[edit]
lag vor 2 jahren um 10.000$ 
[/edit]


----------



## möp (21. März 2003)

da war ich ja schon lange drauf - auf den preis, stattdessen sind hier nur alle verblüfft, das es sowas überhaupt gibt ...

gibt es keiner der mit sowas arbeitet und weis was das kost???

cu
möp


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (27. März 2003)

10.000$ (kein scherz)


----------



## möp (27. März 2003)

hmmm - das übersteigt einwenig meine verhältnisse - muss ich wohl noch etwas sparen  

danke

cu
möp


----------

